# New Ad-Aware SE 1.01



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Has anybody downloaded this yet?

Lavasoft announces the launch of Ad-Aware SE - a new generation of Anti Spyware solution

Lavasoft currently distributes its anti Spyware application Ad-Aware to over 80 million home and corporate users worldwide including 3000 partners in over 120 countries.

Lavasoft started distributing Ad-Aware in 1999. 1825 days have passed since Lavasoft released its first anti Spyware application which has precipitated a wave of liberation that our users and customers have, and continue to, enjoy.

Ad-Aware has since been developed into a state of the art application that can keep pace with the increasingly sophisticated threats we face.

In the ensuing debate, users welcomed the advances made by Lavasoft during the past years in their further development of Ad-Aware. The stark and disturbing evidence has only shown us to well how system owners are suffering because of intrusive Spyware, with too many instances of users being subjected to extreme content and denied the control over their own systems or networks.

Lavasoft has supported the privacy community from the very beginning and will continue to lead the way in taking the steps necessary to keep PCs and workstations safe and secure.

There is a category of Ad-Aware users that will always demand even more performance. We share their passion, so we created Ad-Aware SE, an innovative new approach - The New Generation. Lavasoft, with its Ad-Aware technology, is widely known for delivering comprehensive and secure performance. Together with several newly developed techniques and our newly developed scanning technology Ad-Aware SE delivers heretofore unseen performance on both PCs and workstations. Just like in the past, where Lavasoft was one of the first to offer a comprehensive anti Spyware solution, we're proud to be the first again to offer a new generation, ground-breaking anti Spyware solution.

We would like to expand further on that statement and have therefore highlighted the key areas we have worked on during the past year to again further improve and ensure the protection of end-user desktops all the way up to the corporate and enterprise environment.

With Ad-Aware SE we show how to achieve modern, comprehensive anti Spyware protection.

NEW features in Ad-Aware SE Professional edition

New command line parameters that allow for silent and automated operation of Ad-Aware 
UNC support for remote storage of Preferences, definitions, and log files 
New results screens and detailed statistics 
Improved logging and reporting 
Hardened against third party uninstall with encrypted preference files 
Links to more information on detected content from our website 
New safety option that allows you to write protect sensitive system files such as the Hosts file

Scanning engine improvements 
Extended Memory scanning 
Now scans all modules loaded by a process 
Uses our all new CSI (Code Sequence Identification) technology to identify new and unknown variants of known targets 
Extended protection against DLL-injection, SE can unload process modules on the fly

Extended Registry scanning 
Now scans registry branches of multiple user accounts 
Performs additional smart checks to detect dynamically created references 
Scanning speed noticeably faster 
Extended Scanning for known and unknown/possible Browser-Hijackers

Extended Disk scanning 
Now scans and lists alternate Data-streams on NTFS volumes 
Now Ad-Aware supports scanning of Cabinet files, (including spanned archives) 
Scanning speed increased 
Improved Hosts-file scan 
Now Ad-Aware and Ad-Watch Use much smaller reference file

Several User Interface improvements 
Improved Graphical UI 
Ad-Aware now supports custom graphical Skins 
More user friendly Plug-in/Extension GUI (Plug-ins and Extensions now shown on separate screens) 
New Scan Result view, Includes a scan summary and Detailed view 
Ad-Aware now linked to the online TAC database

Multiple New Tweak options 
Unloading of process modules during a scan 
Obtaining command line of scanned processes 
Ignoring spanned cab files 
Scan registry for all users instead of current user only 
Permanent archive caching 
Always try to unload modules before deletion 
Disable manual quarantine if auto quarantine is selected 
Block pop-ups aggressively 
Load Ad-Watch minimized 
Hide Ad-Watch tray icon 
Write protect system files after repair 
Limit drive selection to fixed drives 
Use gridlines in item lists 
Logfile detail section condensed

Process-Watch 
Improved Process-Watch scanning capabilities and scanning speed (Using the new CSI technology) 
Several Process-Watch Interface improvements 
Option to create a Hexdump of the process memory or dump the process memory to disk

Several logfile improvements 
Includes support for separate removal logfiles 
Allows adding a Reference summary/index to logfiles 
Logfile contains overall more detailed information

Ad-Watch 
Several GUI improvements 
Ad-Watch now supports Cookie Blocking 
Site-manager to edit the popup-blacklist included 
Ad-Watch now uses the new CSI technology to detect new and unknown variants of known targets 
New Ad-Watch configuration screen 
New rules editor for pre-defined blocking exclusions 
Support for hiding the Ad-Watch tray icon for unattended operation

About Lavasoft
Lavasoft, Headquartered in Åsarp, Sweden, is the leader in anti Spyware solutions, providing software and services designed to help individuals, small and mid-sized businesses, and large enterprises secure and manage their assets. Lavasoft is the worldwide leader in privacy protection and problem-solving solutions. More information is available at www.lavasoft.de.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Ain't she pretty. The second image will answer the question of whether to uninstall the previous version which is usually recommended.

As you can see it will as you if you want to uninstall the version now on your pc.


----------



## mecury_2001 (May 17, 2004)

hi Deke i posted this earlier,  Im going to dld it tonight at some point 56K  ....Great software


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Sorry for the repost. I looked back 2 or 3 pages and must have missed it.

Only thing I got on the first run was these two entries that Spybot had in my hosts file:

xxx.toolbar.com
only-virgins.com

I just went ahead and put them in the Ignore file.

I am only going to run it as it came until one of the security gurus figures what are the best option to select and after I have time to read up some on it.


----------



## Lilly47 (Jul 13, 2004)

i ran a scan on custom settings with ad aware and came up clean.Afterwards,i immediately downloaded the new version and once installed,i scanned with the new one,it found 24 new objects,3 of them reg keys...and i thought i was clean!.the new one is great. :up:


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm waiting to see;

a) if existing users of AA Plus are entitled to a free, or discounted, upgrade and,

b) if the rest of you get any problems with the new version!


----------



## mecury_2001 (May 17, 2004)

thats ok Deke just wanted to make other people here aware
of it's arrival

my post got buried pretty fast anyway.......not one to bump


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Is that to replace Ad-Aware 6?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Harry-I guess this is the new and improved model because it ask you if you want to uninstall the old one.


----------



## bosshogg151 (Jan 18, 2004)

Any of the gurus gonna come up with the best scanning config anytime soon? Also, is this a free thing like the last one?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

According to the help files they recommend using the Full System Scan, unless your are sure you have no problems, on the first scan and monthly after that then use the Smart Scan as your most used scan.

I used the Smart Scan and didn't really find anything and then ran the Full System Scan with 0 results. I guess this means I had a clean system to start with.

Here is some info that might cause some alarm when scanning:

Virus warnings while performing a scan with Ad-Aware 
Previous Next 

While performing a scan with Ad-Aware, a background antivirus monitor may issue an alert, stating that a virus has been found in the temporary directory (%temp%) for the current user. This does not necessarily mean your computer has been infected with an active virus. 

Most antivirus resident scanners will not scan compressed files and only monitor your memory for the sign of an active viral process. During a scan, Ad-Aware will temporarily decompress files to scan their contents without activating the content, but in doing so, the file is noticed by the antivirus' resident scanner. Also, some antivirus applications include an option to quarantine infected files, and when Ad-Aware decompresses these quarantined files, the antivirus background scanner detects the virus moving outside the quarantine area. To avoid this you can either remove the quarantined files via your antivirus application, or have Ad-Aware ignore the antivirus program's quarantine folders/files during a scan.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

my Ad Aware 6 don't ask me nothing...but i have the free one too.....guess you have to buy the program to get the new one........


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

SIR****TMG said:


> my Ad Aware 6 don't ask me nothing...but i have the free one too.....guess you have to buy the program to get the new one........


It is definitely free. All you have to do is go to their link and download it.

I had better luck downloading it here.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

It isn't faster though. More in depth and finds MRU's which is nice, but slow as molassas in January. 

This needed bumped!


----------



## Lilly47 (Jul 13, 2004)

mine's the free one and it work just fine,i got no warnings from my AVG about anything and i checked what the scan found which was things i didn't want so i'm very happy with this,its deffinately an improvement as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Deke said:


> Harry-I guess this is the new and improved model because it ask you if you want to uninstall the old one.


Thanks Deke 

Hey everyone don't for to get the VX2 Cleaner plug-in.

I know it works because it founds 100's of VX2 files on a PC I had to redo when I was back east.
With over a 1000 bad things on the PC they was lucky it ran.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

skivvywaver said:


> It isn't faster though. More in depth and finds MRU's which is nice, but slow as molassas in January.
> 
> This needed bumped!


If you only run the Smart Scan it is real fast. I ran it first and then ran the full scan and didn't find anymore items except all the mrus which I don't care about. So if your system is basically clean you could run the full scan once a month like they suggest.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

For now,use the instructions *Here* 
It looks like its more or less pre-configured.....not had much chance to look into it in too great a detail,I would also strongly suggest taking a look at the helpfile to get aquainted with the program.

:up:


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Steve-Thanks for the sticky.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: Ok i have it now.........  ........also Steve thanks for the info and settings page..............


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

wow, ran the new SE, only about an hour after I had run version 6, and it found 46 more cookies than before! It was a bit faster than version 6 in Quick Scan mode. now I'm trying a Deep scan!


----------



## winchester73 (Aug 18, 2003)

TOGG ...

All licensed Ad-Aware 6 Professional and Plus users will get a free upgrade to SE ... the e-mail notifications that contain the download link are still going out. If you don't get yours in another 24 hours, go to their forum and post your request, and an Admin will help you.

hewee ... SE is completely re-designed from the old v6.181, and is meant to be a replacement. It has a different scanning and cleaning engine.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi All
I've been waiting a couple of days to see when the pros here  would start talking about it before I went ahead and downloaded Adaware SE to replace the old (free) one, but forgot about that *plug in* thingie, mentioned a few posts back.
I got 43 MRU  which I just quarantined, for lack of something better to do with them... 
Where do I get that thingie, again? I've done a bit of a search but there were too many posts to read and couldn't find the link, after reading 8 posts.
Also should I configure the new SE version _the same way_ as the "old" instructions?
Hope I'm posting this is the right spot  
Thanks for any assistance  
Carolyn


----------



## winchester73 (Aug 18, 2003)

mightyqueenc ...

Download sites: http://www.lavasoft.de/support/download/

MRU's are a user's choice preference ... some people want them detected and eliminated, others find them useful. IMO, "Most Recently Used" items are redundant and do not present a threat to my privacy, and I like the convenience that they represent.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

MRU files are junk files. I always want to think they stand for most recently used?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

LOL, I was right but Winchester73 beat me.


----------



## winchester73 (Aug 18, 2003)

The full system scan settings come pre-set in SE ...

A full scan is the in-depth scan mode that scans your whole computer for Spyware infections. When performing a full scan the following scan settings are used:

- Full Memory Scan is performed
- Registry Scan is performed
- Deep Registry scan is performed
- Cookie-Scan is performed
- Favorites are scanned
- Hosts file is scanned
- Conditional scans are performed
- Archive files are scaned
- All fixed drives are scanned

Important Note! Before performing a scan, be sure that you have the most recent definitions file by using WebUpdate. (Click on the Globe icon, Click connect, Click OK, Click Finish.)


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks Winchester73 :up: 
and skivvywaver (...for trying to beat the "gun" ...brave soul! LOL)

I've got the link and will d/l the plug-in thingie after I post this.

These MRU things...are they of any use to me? What do you do with them/or they with you 
Can I just delete them? I like to keep as tidy a comp as I can...

Carolyn


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

My Experience with it:

The Good:

>> installed smoothly, uninstalling old version.

>> defaulted to full scan on first scan and completed an 80 gig scan in under 10 minutes

>> identified two CWS files I had saved in an obscure folder

The Bad:

>> still makes that same AWFUL noise when it completes! 

The Questionable:

>> apparently thinks "common name" in a url is worth mentioning, though the url is for Doxdesk.

>> targets this entry in the registry as CWS, although I see nothing related to CWS there??

Vendor:CoolWebSearch
Category:Malware
Object Type:RegValue
Size:564 Bytes
Location:software\microsoft\internet explorer\toolbar\webbrowser\
Last Activity:8-10-2004
Risk Level:Low
TAC index:10
Comment:
Description:Malware, Hijacker. Hijacks Browser pages, default search-engine and HOSTS file.Installs unsolicited, runs stealth.(Also known as CWS hijack)


Only Microsoft Clsids present as far I can tell....


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Rollin' Rog said:


> My Experience with it:
> 
> The Bad:
> >> still makes that same AWFUL noise when it completes!


LOL I'm used to *awful noises*: My 3 young sons live with me.
For the comp, I just turn the speakers off when I scan...wish I could do the same with the lads, but I can't locate their on/off switch


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You can set it to not make that "AWFUL" noise when it completes.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Aha! I never looked...

Hey I tried installing the VX2 plugin but it doesn't show under Add-ons > tools ... 

Whassup with that?


----------



## winchester73 (Aug 18, 2003)

... or customize the sound to something you prefer ...


----------



## Lilly47 (Jul 13, 2004)

i've installed the vx2 plugin,did exactly what it said to the letter but its not showing up either.I had it b4 on the 6.181 build but theres nothing in the place it should be on the new one.I haven't a clue where it is!


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

winchester73 said:


> ... or customize the sound to something you prefer ...


Thanks Rollin' Rog, flrman1 and Winchester73!! I had *no idea * I could change this...
I am now using the sound midi from Hogan's heroes: "I know nothing...nothing!" LOL

You techguys are amazing! :up:

Have a great day/night and Peace from Canada

Carolyn 

PS I used the link for d/l the Adaware SE (back a couple of posts) and the plug in showed up where it was supposed to...I wonder what I did right?


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

v2x plug in? Install it to the plug-in folder of the new Ad-Aware, then go to that folder.opem click in the .exe, then open Ad-aware, click on add-ons. it should be there in the window, click on it, etc. Works like a charm. Not called a plug-n on the program face.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Anyone using Mozilla 1.7.2. Beware. First run of the new Ad-Aware, it identified as malware, 1 module. Gave iWon a high 5 warning. Something to do with a data miner/adware in Mozilla. From the company iWon Plus. Stupedo here I deleted instead of quarantining. DO NOT DELETE. Turns out it was a Mozz.dll, crashed the new Mozilla. Notified Lavasoft and Mozilla. Within an hour seems to have been corrected!!! Just a suggestion, which you all probably do anyway, don't delete. Just quarantine.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hiya- Just installed the new SE personal...works great. However- I had previously purposely set a blank home page in IE settings...AAW detected this as a possible homepage attempt> and reset my real old home page (MSN.com) for me! I did this twice and it reset it twice.

It's very very much faster, full scan mode!


----------



## bob054 (Jan 30, 2004)

Downloaded/installed adaware SE 2 hours ago. It set off AVG Virus alert for a trojan downloader Agent 2 ab.. I had just done a scan and came clean earlier this morn. Ran Avg twice and it did not pick it up. Went to "Housecall" and it found 2 of em!. Deleted the trojans and also found all kinds of cookies and many "sets" or MRU's. This thing is great! Also this site is really something. I haven't posted in a while cause I haven't had any problems in 5 - 6 months. And I'm running completly freeware now saving bucks and troubles.
Thanks
Bobby


----------



## imdez (Jan 28, 2004)

I've been trying to download this for 45 mins. and I keep getting the message "Could not initialize installation. File size expected...file size received..." I'm getting this message at three download sites! Now my GetRight is stuck on 2% completed. Does this mean that the new version is being attacked?


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 29, 2003)

mach9 said:


> v2x plug in? Install it to the plug-in folder of the new Ad-Aware, then go to that folder.opem click in the .exe, then open Ad-aware, click on add-ons. it should be there in the window, click on it, etc. Works like a charm. Not called a plug-n on the program face.


Did as per instructions and although the vx2 cleaner is installed in the plugins folder of AASE the only 2 files listed are vx2cleaner.dll and vx2cleaner.dlx. When I run AASE and click on add-ons tab, there are no tools or extensions listed?


----------



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

Lavasoft site says the vx2cleaner plugin is for ad-aware6 build 1.81.
http://www.lavasoft.de/software/plugins/vx2cleaner.shtml

Does the plug work with the new SE version ?
Is it needed ?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

winchester73 said:


> hewee ... SE is completely re-designed from the old v6.181, and is meant to be a replacement. It has a different scanning and cleaning engine.


Yea I see it scans more things too.

I got the new Ad-Aware SE. The full scan takes forever to run and takes a big hit on cpu and eats up all your memory. sad.gif
Found...
ArchiveData(auto-quarantine- 2004-08-10 11-44-50.bckp)
Referencefile : SE1R1 09.08.2004
======================================================

IWON
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
obj[0]=Process : C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\SYMGZIP.DLL
obj[1]=Process : C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETSCAPE\NETSCAPE\ZLIB.DLL

WINDOWS
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
obj[2]=RegData : .DEFAULT\batfile\shell\open\command
obj[3]=RegData : .DEFAULT\comfile\shell\open\command
obj[4]=RegData : .DEFAULT\exefile\shell\open\command

Don't know what it really did on fixing things as the two files under IWON are still there all comes up clean on scans after I checked to fixed the above.
I did do the install of Ad-Aware SE and picked for it to uninstall Ad-Aware 6. But had to go and delete the Ad-Aware 6 folder. I did not let it use the plugins in the new install and downloaded the VX2 Cleaner plug-in and installed it but it does not show up in Ad-Aware SE any where.
So does the VX2 Cleaner plug-in work on Ad-Aware SE?

But your read...
to use Lavasofts VX2 Cleaner plug-in

Close Ad-Aware 6 build 181 and Ad-Watch (if running)
Download the free VX2 Cleaner here
Install the VX2 Cleaner
Start Ad-Aware 6 build 181
Go to Plug-ins
Select the VX2 Cleaner plug-in and click Run Plugin
If your computer isnt infected, click Close.

Well it says Close Ad-Aware 6 build 181.

Maybe we will have to wait on the VX2 Cleaner plug-in to work on


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Byteman said:


> Hiya- Just installed the new SE personal...works great. However- I had previously purposely set a blank home page in IE settings...AAW detected this as a possible homepage attempt> and reset my real old home page (MSN.com) for me! I did this twice and it reset it twice.
> It's very very much faster, full scan mode!


Trying going to the place in the image under defaults and set it to blank.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

There is a new definition file out-SE1R2 10.08.2004.

When you download it you will get the following image stating there is a newer version out but the same 1.01 is still listed there instead of 1.02.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Vx2 cleaner works with the new SE. Love it all so much, ran it twice; also the Vx2 cleaner.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't know what the deal is with that. I downloaded and installed it twice from what I thought was the standard lavasoft link. Both installs informed me they completed successfully, but nothing showed up in the Tools window.

Did it a 3rd time from this link:

http://download.lavasoft.de.edgesuite.net/public/plvx2cleaner.exe

but before installing I deleted the dlls out of the Adaware SE plugins folder and this time -- it's there!


----------



## Lilly47 (Jul 13, 2004)

i got it too now,i had to download it from another site as the one at lavasoft was for the 6.181 build,it works just fine now :up: 
one thing though,i updated as it said there was a new reference file available v1.02... but when it finished updating,i noticed it said v1.01 so the update didn't work.


----------



## Lilly47 (Jul 13, 2004)

now,after many attempts,i've got the update!


----------



## The BRat (Jul 28, 2004)

I downloaded it few days ago.....found 36 critical objects which norton or spysweeper couldnt find........but didnt really remove my peper infection though...couldnt remove it.....any advice, u guys?


----------



## jerry1967 (Feb 25, 2004)

mach9 said:


> Anyone using Mozilla 1.7.2. Beware. First run of the new Ad-Aware, it identified as malware, 1 module. Gave iWon a high 5 warning. Something to do with a data miner/adware in Mozilla. From the company iWon Plus. Stupedo here I deleted instead of quarantining. DO NOT DELETE. Turns out it was a Mozz.dll, crashed the new Mozilla. Notified Lavasoft and Mozilla. Within an hour seems to have been corrected!!! Just a suggestion, which you all probably do anyway, don't delete. Just quarantine.


what is the i won plus and what is moss.dll or mozilla?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

If you have trouble downloading the new reference file 10.08.2004 just go to this and right click the file on the upper right side and "Save Target As" to the AdAware folder and when it tellls you this file already exists do you want to replace it, do so and then open Adaware and the new one will be there.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I could not get the new 1.02 to update even after installing it twice. 
Also had same trouble as rollin did with the cleaner and got the one from the link he posted.

I made a new thread here on getting the new 1.02 that you have to download and where to get the VX2 Cleaner plug-in for 1.02

New Ad-Aware SE 1.02 
http://forums.techguy.org/t260550.html

The Iwon I keep getting with 1.01 but it is not showing up with 1.02.


----------



## winchester73 (Aug 18, 2003)

The mirror sites are being swamped, and a few haven't cleared their caches yet ...

The new build should show 1.02 in the lower right hand corner of the main Ad-Aware SE status screen after installation. Please follow the recommendations in the installer by having it uninstall your current copy prior to installing the new build.


----------



## physician (Jul 13, 2004)

This is free. I ran it and it found nothing after scanning with adaware 6 and spybot. Overall nice functionality. I like it...doc


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I tried downloading 1.02 twice from Majorgeeks and finally picked the second mirrow(MG one) there and finally got it downloaded.


----------



## Lilly47 (Jul 13, 2004)

ok,started ad aware this am and my update had gone...again,now i've downloaded the new 1.02 from majorgeeks and replaced 1.01,it worked!,and i came up clean.Just as well,i could feel a ZA 5.0 headache starting,lol.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: After reading all the posts here and seeing its new and has bugs........i think i'll wait a couple weeks and download it then..........that way that iwin stuff for my 9.3 browser my be fixed.........and the plug in also will be fixed.... i did download it but it left some stuff from ad aware 6 still on my pc.......the folder was still there.........so i got rid of it.......the plug in i had trouble getting but finally did........i up dated like 10 times to get the new update...... ran it and i was all clean except iwin..but need it for 9.3.........so i see my update today was gone and tried both sites and just to be safe i took it off my pc till later.............  i like this program but it has to get afew more bugs out yet.. ......i'll just get it again later............


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, I have not seen any info as to the old AAW 6.0 and future updating.... or if it will just be "retired", does anyone have any confirmation about that? Tks...


----------



## HBLEAV (Dec 30, 2003)

:up: I downloaded the new Ad-aware... and found no problems..except one data minor.. 

Then I downloaded the cleaner. and ran it. took about 1 second. and showed system clean.

Can't seem to download.. any updates??


Thanks.
Helene


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

On the LavaSoft forums for this, they discuss it. The AAW 6.0 will be supported and provided updates for 90 days. After this time, it will be "retired" as it is being fully replaced by AAW SE.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

jerry1967:
The new Ad-Aware SE found a piece of malware, rate as high risk, in my registry. Called it "i won" said it was from a company called "i won Plus". I deleted it, along with some minor things the scan found. Immediately my Mozilla 1.7.2 crashed. Said it needed Mozz.dll. Obviously what had been deleted was, or linked to an essential Mozilla dll. Instructed to re-install Mozilla 1.7.2 in order to restore the necessary dynamiclinklibrary file necessary to run Mozilla. I was alerting anyone running Mozilla 1.7.2 that if the new Ad-Aware found this i won as malware on their computer (with Mozilla 1.7.2 as one of their browsers) to merely quarantine it, not delete it as I foolishly did.

scatteredmin. On the www.lavasoft.de site I found the cleaner V2x several places. I downloaded it to the plug-in file folder of the new Ad-Aware. Although it said, on the site that it was for build 1.8.1, it installed in the new program and I ran it. Worked fine. I think the various site have been swamped yesterday and today, so may be hard to get a download. Suspect Major Geeks will have it soon. After downloaded to plug-in file you have to open that file, click on the icon there, will start a brief installer and expand that file. Then open the new app. go to add-ons, should be listed in main window. Click, the button to run tools.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks HitAnyKey on the "retired" AAW 6.0 news.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

SIR****TMG:
The "i won" malware 1.01 found, and I deleted, crashed Mozilla 1.7.2 browser which I use as a backup, but did not crash Firefox 0.9.3, my main browser. I should have quarantined, not deleted. Blind faith in Ad-Aware thing. Stupid, really, to do that. 1.02 doesn't seem to identify that. 

Those who used Plus; check your e-mails. The new Ad-Aware SE Plus is out and available from the link provided in the e-mail. Be sure to record those new user name and password s, as you can't download the file without both of them. The V2x has to be downloaded separately. Same old-- even if identified as build 1.8.1, it works.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: Ok......glad you wrote this for me.............i'm going to reload it all back down...glad the bugs are out and that you wrote something good about it...  i take it the v2 cleaner is ok then.............


----------



## debjerry (Jan 14, 2004)

mach9 said:


> jerry1967:
> The new Ad-Aware SE found a piece of malware, rate as high risk, in my registry. Called it "i won" said it was from a company called "i won Plus". I deleted it, along with some minor things the scan found. Immediately my Mozilla 1.7.2 crashed. Said it needed Mozz.dll. Obviously what had been deleted was, or linked to an essential Mozilla dll. Instructed to re-install Mozilla 1.7.2 in order to restore the necessary dynamiclinklibrary file necessary to run Mozilla. I was alerting anyone running Mozilla 1.7.2 that if the new Ad-Aware found this i won as malware on their computer (with Mozilla 1.7.2 as one of their browsers) to merely quarantine it, not delete it as I foolishly did.
> 
> scatteredmin. On the www.lavasoft.de site I found the cleaner V2x several places. I downloaded it to the plug-in file folder of the new Ad-Aware. Although it said, on the site that it was for build 1.8.1, it installed in the new program and I ran it. Worked fine. I think the various site have been swamped yesterday and today, so may be hard to get a download. Suspect Major Geeks will have it soon. After downloaded to plug-in file you have to open that file, click on the icon there, will start a brief installer and expand that file. Then open the new app. go to add-ons, should be listed in main window. Click, the button to run tools.


i did just quaratine and i still had to reload aol, why?


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: Ok i went and got it all and works alot better now............even the v2 cleaner was clear..........  thanks for the update mach9........i'm back to full health now..........


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi SIR:
The same old V2x cleaner from the www.lavasoft.de site seems to work just fine in 1.0.1, 1.0.2, and 1.0.2.PLUS. On the surface it looks just like the one we had on 6.0. Its probably sepatate code from the main program . When we need a new one I'm sure flrman1 will alert us here. I've dwld'd this from the same place on their site for all three versions the last two days. It has installed and worked perfectly with all 3 versions. Can't answer any technical questions about it. Just practical ones.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: THANKS.........mach9...........


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

HitAnyKey said:


> On the LavaSoft forums for this, they discuss it. The AAW 6.0 will be supported and provided updates for 90 days. After this time, it will be "retired" as it is being fully replaced by AAW SE.


 :up: Thank you HAK!!!


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: Ok i got the new v2x cleaner thank you............


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

GoJo: Thanks. Same one though that I got from the site, plvx2cleaner.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=41538

Announcing the next build of Ad-Aware SE (1.03); this is released today to correct some minor issues. Please use the same download location or link you used to download 1.02. All reported issues that were reproducible to date have been corrected.

This build also includes a new definition file:

A new reference file (SE1R3 12.08.2004) is now available.
Note that this file only works for Ad-Aware SE, not Ad-Aware 6

Here is a breakdown explaining what is included:

New Items
--------------------------------------------------------
2 new variants of SahAgent 
1 new variant of e2give
1 new variant of Net Malmo
1 new variant of Possible browser hijack attempt

Updated Items
--------------------------------------------------------
trojan (win32.delf.trojan.a)

Thanks to everybody who submitted us files for evaluation!

The Lavasoft Research & Development Team

Additional Information
--------------------------------------------------------
You can use Webupdate to install the new reference
file, or download it manually from:
http://download.lavasoft.de.edgesuite.net/public/defs.zip

If you think something needs to be sent to us
for review, visit our submission site at:
http://lavahelp.net/submit/

If you have any questions, please contact us at:
http://www.lavasoftsupport.com


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: Ok Mark, i went and got the new one....Thank You............


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

All the download mirrors I tried don't have build 1.03. I was able to install the new reference file (SE1R3 12.08.2004) into my build 1.02.


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

I just got the update a few minutes ago. Download.com didn't have it, however MajorGeeks.com did. It's possible MajorGeeks updated theirs shortly after you checked it. I guess once the updates come out, ya just gotta keep checking until the mirrors have them.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

:up: Thanks Mark. I wonder how I missed that but noticed the time you posted and that was past this old man's bedtime.


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

HitAnyKey said:


> I just got the update a few minutes ago. Download.com didn't have it, however MajorGeeks.com did. It's possible MajorGeeks updated theirs shortly after you checked it. I guess once the updates come out, ya just gotta keep checking until the mirrors have them.


You don't need to worry about skipping over Download.com for obtaining AdAware SE anymore, as they JUST in the past 5 minutes updated their site with version 1.03. And of course, they did it not 5 minutes after I had posted to another thread telling them to download from Majorgeeks, because Download didn't have the new one.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I'll tell you the truth. Ad Aware Pro version 102 updated the definitions fine. I am not going to update the program anymore until one of two things happen. 102 won't update, or it has been two weeks without a flaw being found. 
Lavasoft is right on track with Microsoft. I read the forums at Lavasoft and I believe that the release of SE was pushed too hard. People demanding to know when a release could be expected.
I think I'll go take a look and see who is complaining the loudest about the flaws. Most likely the same group that pushed for the early release. I might actually have to sign up so I can respond if I am right.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> All the download mirrors I tried don't have build 1.03. I was able to install the new reference file (SE1R3 12.08.2004) into my build 1.02.


I was able to download and install Build 1.03 today... :up:


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I went ahead and updated. Maybe it will be a few days without another program update.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: good join the club..........


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Newest Ad-Aware Exposes Some Users

Earliest adopters of updated program should download again to ensure full security.

http://pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,117372,00.asp


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Good reason Heewee. I am glad I did update.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea me too Skivvywaver.

But the bad part is all the people that got the SE version and still have 1.01 or 1.02.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: Thanks hewee for the update page...........all the bugs and loop holes........i did download 1.03.........but thanks........


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome SIR****TMG


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I can't type Hewee. Sorry about the typo.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

hewee said:


> Newest Ad-Aware Exposes Some Users
> 
> Earliest adopters of updated program should download again to ensure full security.
> 
> http://pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,117372,00.asp


Something from the AdAware folks.

http://www.lavasoft.de/news/20040814.shtml


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Don't worry about the typo's because I have lots of them and some are not typo's but missed spelled Skivvywaver.

English was my worse class in school.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

My understanding is that none of this fuss applies to the "Free" version anyway?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

RR-That is what I got out of the link. It has to do with Ad-Watch which is only with the paid versions.

I am sure you have read all the griping and complaining on some of the other forums about the overall problems with SE.

I think people are forgetting the key word here: FREE


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Which Scan Mode is recommended? I found that the "Perform full system scan" will scan more files than "Use custom scanning options" does. If "Use custom scanning options" is the better one, are there any adjustments you need to make the Scan Settings?

Thanks


----------



## winchester73 (Aug 18, 2003)

> I think people are forgetting the key word here: FREE


LOL ... 

I should think everyone needs to have 1.03 installed, regardless of the version they are using.



> I found that the "Perform full system scan" will scan more files than "Use custom scanning options" does.


The full system scan is pre-set to look deeply inside the computer ... the custom scanning options allow the user to exclude things in order to increase the scanning speed. In the previous version, you may recall the two options were smart scan or custom ... but the user had to customize the custom settings manually. In SE, the full scan is now pre-set as well as the smart scan. I use the smart scan or full scan myself ... I have little need to customize further.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks winchester, I'll continue using the "Perform full system scan". :up:


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

This comes out of the AdAware Help files and is the regime I use for scans.

"The smart system scan is a fast system check and should be used only for daily system maintenance; i.e. you are sure that your system is clean and have performed a full system scan or an in-depth custom scan on your main hard drive at least once during the month."


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: I use the custom scan..that is what was recommended on this site.........  .......unless something changed again.........


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

SIR****TMG said:


> :up: I use the custom scan..that is what was recommended on this site.........  .......unless something changed again.........


Maybe it has changed as winchester was the one who wrote the original sticky on Adaware in the Security and now says the following:



winchester73 said:


> In SE, the full scan is now pre-set as well as the smart scan. I use the smart scan or full scan myself ... I have little need to customize further.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

SIR****THG:
Apparently the "best" scanning mode is full system or smart scan. I was caught up in the old habit of custom scan that was appropriate for 6.0. Continued on with 1.01, 1.02, and 1.03. Glad to get that clarification from Winchester 73. Would have continued in old habit ad infinitum. Hope they give us a rest for a week or two. Appreciated the link for Ad-Aware's response to the PC Magazine article. I thought they were very clear, and feel reassured as to their on-going excellence. Thanks for that link. :up: 
Oh, by the way, do we need to reboot after running Ad-AwareSE 1.03? If it doesn't find anything, reboot? If it does, and we quarentine or delete; reboot? So many of the baddies use reboot to proliferate.


----------



## winchester73 (Aug 18, 2003)

I'll try to get clarification, but it is my understanding that you only need to re-boot if SE prompts to do so in order to remove something.

As for the old Quick Reference Guide ...

The developers attempted to make things "easier" with SE by pre-configuring both a deep scan and a quick scan ... and to set the defaults more clearly in line with the average user who has just downloaded the software to fight some nasties ...

I thought there was a clear need to have the reference guide for the old version, but I think the documentation in the help file of SE is sufficient ... everyone agree?


----------



## richocki (Apr 18, 2004)

OPPS - I didn't realize there were more then one set of replies and after reading the ones I skipped I found the answer to the question I wanted to 
ask --- oh well just call me a newbe  Thanks you for hosting this forum. It
answers a lot of questions I might had to ask myself. Thanks.


----------



## redalert95 (Oct 19, 2003)

Ok I didnt have time to read through all 100 posts, but here's my question what configuringg should you do to get the best, most in-depth scan? I was told what to check on Ad-Aware 6, but I don't know what to check in SE if anyone could help it would be appreciated!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

redalert95 said:


> Ok I didnt have time to read through all 100 posts, but here's my question what configuringg should you do to get the best, most in-depth scan? I was told what to check on Ad-Aware 6, but I don't know what to check in SE if anyone could help it would be appreciated!


See post 96 here.


----------



## redalert95 (Oct 19, 2003)

Ahh ok thanks


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Can someone please verify something? We installed the new VX2 plugin, however on the icon there is a *red X * (_see picture below_).










Does this red X mean that something is wrong with the plugin, or is it supposed to look that way 

Thanks.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, if the red X is a problem, I've got it too! (But I don't think it is)


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

TOGG said:


> Well, if the red X is a problem, I've got it too!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think it is made to look that way with the red X.


----------



## winchester73 (Aug 18, 2003)

Indeed ...


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

OK thank you !


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 29, 2003)

What types of applications do you put in the ADD-ONS section of SE, what should be there band how do you put them there? I already have the vx2 cleaner but I noticed wet chicken's (cool name) post #105 and saw other add-ons?


----------



## winchester73 (Aug 18, 2003)

There are six plug-ins offered (FileSpecs only functions with the Professional version): http://www.lavasoft.de/software/plugins/

Click on the other 5 to read about what they do. For example, the OE/W Messenger is only applicable to XP.


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks winchester


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

I just downloaded the new version and I thought I was clean as well and it had 87 things on it! YIKES!!! Thanks for letting me know about the new version! Has anyone had problems with it? So far so good for me!
faithful One


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Faithful one said:


> I just downloaded the new version and I thought I was clean as well and it had 87 things on it! YIKES!!! Thanks for letting me know about the new version! Has anyone had problems with it? So far so good for me!
> faithful One


Well the SE version now shows user things (Negligible Objects) that are not bad and are in green and not red like the bad things.

You can keep them from showing up in a scan if you want to. When you click on start to start a scan and it goes to the next window where you can pick the type of scan you want go to the bottom and your see a green check mark by (Search for negligible risk entries). Click on the green check mark so you get a red X. Now you will not see the user things show up in a scan.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

_New update ( SE1R4 16.08.2004 ) available_


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I am unsticking this thread.


----------

